# Control Panel Blues



## chazcampton (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey all I am new here. I am an avid smoker but I am looking for help from the pros. My Masterbuilt 20078715 control panel is no longer working. It will turn on, but I can’t adjust the time or temp. (I got it really wet with a hose) Is anyone able to assist? I have been checking master built’s website since March 2020 for replacement control panel and it has been out of stock ever since. The part is 9007140017 - Digital Control. If I can’t find a replacement control panel, is there an after market solution to this? Everything works fine and I hate to throw it away! Please help! (I took it apart and tried to dry it out but it didn’t help)


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 17, 2020)

I have an aftermarket kit that I am selling that you might be interested in.

It is a simple solid state relay switch being run by a temperature controller.

Check out the Tester Forum for more details....



			https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/testing-forum.3196/
		


JC


----------



## mosparky (Aug 17, 2020)

This is the point where most would switch to  PID controller. The most popular in these parts is here https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=110
Bare in mind this model allows programming for multi-temp cooks, which are great for many cooks.

Auber and others offer cheaper models that are not plug and play and will only do one temp at a time(much like the original controller). You will have to source components and complete yourself. Usually the final cost will be as much as just buying the afore- mentioned product.

On first thought it seems stupid to spend $180 to fix a $180 smoker, but what you are actually doing is turning boat anchor smoker (nearly worthless at this point) into a smoker comparable to a $600 (or more) smoker for a $180 investment. Plus the added benefit of lots of knowledgeable folks around here for support should you need it.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 17, 2020)

mosparky said:


> This is the point where most would switch to  PID controller. The most popular in these parts is here https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=110
> Bare in mind this model allows programming for multi-temp cooks, which are great for many cooks.
> 
> Auber and others offer cheaper models that are not plug and play and will only do one temp at a time(much like the original controller). You will have to source components and complete yourself. Usually the final cost will be as much as just buying the afore- mentioned product.
> ...


 awesome link. Thanks. Will that works for controlling a refrigerator also to maintain 37-39 degrees for extended period of time ?


----------



## normanaj (Aug 17, 2020)

You can certainly try here:
https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/gasgrillparts/brands/masterbuilt/

But as many have said this is the time to switch to a PID and have true precise temp control.


----------



## front sight (Aug 17, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> I have an aftermarket kit that I am selling that you might be interested in.
> 
> It is a simple solid state relay switch being run by a temperature controller.
> 
> ...



I would like to see it but when I click on your link I keep getting this:
*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
            You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 17, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> awesome link. Thanks. Will that works for controlling a refrigerator also to maintain 37-39 degrees for extended period of time ?


I have that one , and the manual has a section on refrigeration . Haven't read thru that part though .


----------



## mosparky (Aug 18, 2020)

I believe it will do refer but is way over kill. You would have to use it in "ON/OFF" mode as the compressor will not respond well to  the fast switching of PID mode. For that purpose I would think about a cheaper single temp unit from Inkbird or the like and even then use it in On/Off mode..


----------



## chazcampton (Aug 19, 2020)

mosparky said:


> This is the point where most would switch to  PID controller. The most popular in these parts is here https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=110
> Bare in mind this model allows programming for multi-temp cooks, which are great for many cooks.
> 
> Auber and others offer cheaper models that are not plug and play and will only do one temp at a time(much like the original controller). You will have to source components and complete yourself. Usually the final cost will be as much as just buying the afore- mentioned product.
> ...



hey thank you everyone for the responses! I had set up email alerts and was not getting them. Any way, I am by no means opposed to spending the $180 on this smoker. It is the 40” model so it was more like $250-300?(I think).i have heard of PID controller and I have looked into them. But I am not really sure where to start. I will admit I didn’tspend a lot of time looking at that link yet (I will later) but realistically, how hard is it to do? Secondly, I smoke something about every 1-2 months. In your eyes, would this be worth it? Or should I just replace it?  Thanks forall of the comments!!


----------



## mosparky (Aug 19, 2020)

I guess it depends on you. Like you, I seldom smoke anything. I typically work 7 days a week so a long slow cook is seldom doable. But the thing I was most interested in when I bought it was summer sausage. Those are best served with a multi-step temp cook. On the odd occasion I have time to cook, I don't want to be running out and bumping the temp 10 degrees every hour. I have lots of other things that need doing on that rare day I have off. Also the temp over-runs can screw you with fat-out.
 However the PID provides very tight temp control and will allow me to set it for the appropriate times/temps and walk away. Perhaps even go to bed til it's done. Now that opens up a lot of cooking time.
As for easy to do..... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/
It is really easy. Pretty sure my wife could follow those directions and gett'r done ( and she's one that thinks the electricity will leak out if there's no bulb in the socket).


----------



## heybrew7449 (Nov 20, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> I have an aftermarket kit that I am selling that you might be interested in.
> 
> It is a simple solid state relay switch being run by a temperature controller.
> 
> ...


----------



## heybrew7449 (Nov 20, 2022)

Send me the info [email protected]


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 21, 2022)

heybrew7449 said:


> Send me the info [email protected]



I have just updated my controller design.  I will send you some pics of the unit tomorrow when I get the new prototype built.

I have been using this style controller on my smokers for years with no issues other than running it below freezing temps.  I added a heater for my winter unit.  :)

I can customize your controller for your power needs.  Let me know how much power you want to control.

JC


----------



## heybrew7449 (Nov 21, 2022)

I am using it in a Masterbuilt smoker and that is it. 
Thank you...

Russ


----------

